# Surrogacy for single female



## Jowo (Nov 22, 2012)

It is clear from my browse of surrogacy websites in countries where it is legal that some countries will only consider married parents (Ukraine).

Also, there must be a genetic link to the parent (such as India) for the birth certificate so if I do not have a viable egg, then I can't proceed there because the sperm will be donated. I have reservations about India anyway.

Are there any countries/clinics that are single female friendly? Additionally, any that allow donor egg and donor sperm?

thanks for your time


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Jowo - assuming that you are in the UK, this info from Natalie Gamble (FF Lawyer)'s website might be helpful:

http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/page/Single-men-and-women/76/

Rose xx


----------



## Jowo (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for that link, yes I am in the UK.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

jowo i have explored this ++ are you intending to bring the child back to the uk and if so you need a parental order that is where you come unstuck as one of you needs to be genetically linked to the child- so as a single woman there is the issue.

Donor eggs and donor sperm are permitted- take a look at the single women's thread many babies have been conceived this way, I am having a last attempt at DE and sperm in Serum in Greece and there are triplets and twins from there on the single girls thread- my uterus and eggs are my issues plus the NK cells 
good luck x


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

Unfortunately UK law isn't geared up well for single women considering surrogacy.  To qualify for a parental order (the legal solution for surrogacy in the UK), you need to be a couple and at least one of the intended parents must also be a biological parent.  The law is outdated and it needs to be reviewed to make surrogacy accessible to all, not just couples. 

Other legal mechanisms raise a number of issues and potential complications too, making it important to look at the legal side very carefully.  Do get in touch if you want further help.

All the best

Louisa


----------

